# ICS “Speed” Shafts From: Beman



## GarysFotos.com (Jul 7, 2010)

ICS “Speed” Shafts
From: Beman
http://www.beman.com/ 

Weighing in at a light 278.4gn and that is with 3-3” Opti Vane II’s from GoatTuff on the shaft and ready to shoot, the new ICS Speed Shafts from Beman are quite impressive.
The strength and accuracy of these shafts lie in the multi-layers carbon fiber technology using tight tolerances achieving the above goals. Also, the high-velocity micro-smooth black carbon fiber offers a flatter trajectory than other arrows. 
Included with your purchase of Speed Shafts are the Vibrakes Hot Tail inserts providing quieter shots and helping produce tighter groups. The ViBrake nocks and G Nock systems are sold separately in case you are wondering. 
All these great options combine for a great shooting arrow both in accuracy and penetration as well. 
Some specs on these arrows are as follows:
Straightness tolerance: .003"
Weight tolerance: ±2 grains
The arrow I used with 3-3” Opti Vane II’s weighed in equipped ready to shoot at 278.4gn
8.1 gn per inch

Review written by: Gary Elliott
GarysBowhunting.com
Facebook.com/GarysBowhunting






​


----------



## Dookie (Nov 29, 2010)

What spine for that 8.1gpi and how long were your shafts?


----------



## GarysFotos.com (Jul 7, 2010)

*Beman Speed shafts*

340's see link to chart below
http://www.beman.com/products/product/43
Off hand, right around 27.5 inches I would need to measure the arrow. My apolgies! So, my 8.1 gpi is going to change with my set up but I did provide chart info based on Eastons specs.


----------



## Dookie (Nov 29, 2010)

GarysFotos.com said:


> 340's see link to chart below
> http://www.beman.com/products/product/43
> Off hand, right around 27.5 inches I would need to measure the arrow. My apolgies! So, my 8.1 gpi is going to change with my set up but I did provide chart info based on Eastons specs.


Thanks! :thumbs_up


----------



## Mach 10 (Apr 8, 2003)

You forgot to say "Made in the USA".

Mach 10


----------



## olemil4me (Mar 1, 2008)

mine are 28 inches nock groove to end of shaft with blazers and weigh 270 grains with out a point i am very happy with these arrows great arrow for the money i am not crazy about the nocks they use same ones that are used in the flatliners so i switched mine out


----------

